
My Decade in Google Searches - danso
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/12/27/opinion/sunday/decade-google-search.html
======
kohtatsu

      $ cat article.txt | sed 's,[^.],,g' | tr -d '\n' | wc -c
      333
    

i.e. less than 1 search every 10 days.

I don't know if that diminishes much from the article tho.

------
ackbar03
I remember mitt Romney had some pretty scary search histories

[https://youtu.be/NLMww8V4IUU](https://youtu.be/NLMww8V4IUU)

~~~
TomJansen
You know that The Onion is satire right?

